# 8 DIY Natural Flea Remedies for Your Home



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

If the thought of chemicals leaves you scratching your head for eco-friendly flea remedies, why not do it yourself? Try these DIY flea busters that are all natural.

Fleas can be a dog owner’s worst nightmare but, unfortunately, most dog owners have to deal with them at some point. The problem with fleas is that they are tiny and sometimes hard to detect. By the time you actually spot a flea or notice your dog scratching more than usual, they have problem reproduced to form a full-out infestation. If you don’t like the idea of using chemical flea treatments, consider some of these DIY natural flea remedies.

Although commercial flea remedies often get the job done, sometimes they leave pet owners wondering if they might be worth the risk. Commercial flea treatments are often laden with harsh chemicals that could be toxic for your pet and for your children – do you really want to expose your family to those toxins? If you want to get rid of fleas fast without the chemicals, try one of the eight DIY natural flea remedies below:

Soap Flea Trap: Catch fleas by filling bowls with warm water to the brim then adding a capful of dishwasher liquid. Place the bowls under your bed, on the floor, in areas where fleas are a problem then light a tea candle and place it nearby. The fleas will be attracted to the light and warmth but will drown in the soapy water.

Related: My Dog Has Fleas – What Do I Do?​
Table Salt Remedy: Simple fill a shaker bottle with fine sea salt and sprinkle it over your carpet. Let the salt set for 12 to 24 hours then vacuum it up and throw away the bag.

Homemade Herbal Spray: Combine one gallon of white vinegar with one half gallon water and 2 cups of fresh lemon juice in a large bucket. Stir in 1 cup of witch hazel then pour the mixture into a hand sprayer. Spray the liquid over your carpets, pet bedding, furniture, and other areas once a day for up to 7 days then repeat once a week for the rest of flea season.

Related: 6 Natural Flea Remedies For Dogs​
Diatomaceous Earth: Fleas have a protective coating on their bodies that diatomaceous earth will damage, leaving the fleas to dry out and die. Sprinkle diatomaceous earth on your carpet, pet bedding, and other areas affected by fleas then let it set for 12 to 24 hours before vacuuming it up and discarding the bag.

Pennyroyal Leaves: European pennyroyal and American pennyroyal (not the kind that belongs to the mint family) is safe for pets and an effective flea deterrent. Crush a handful of fresh pennyroyal leaves in a mortar and pestle into a paste then tie it up in a piece of cheesecloth. Hang the packet in a room where fleas are a problem.

Lemon Flea Spray: To make your own flea spray, slice up six fresh lemons and place the slices in a large bowl. Add a handful of chopped rosemary then add 2 liters of boiling water. Add 4 drops of geranium essential oil then cover the bowl and let it steep overnight. Strain the liquid then pour it into a spray bottle and apply it to bedding, furniture, and other areas where fleas are a problem.

Rosemary Flea Powder: Combine equal parts of dried rosemary, fennel, peppermint, rue, and wormwood in a coffee grinder. Grind up the ingredients into a fine powder then sprinkle it on your carpet, furniture, pet bedding, and other surfaces to repel fleas.

Essential Oil Floor Cleaner: First, vacuum your entirely house and immediately throw away the vacuum bag. Place 1 gallon of warm water in your mop bucket then add 20 drops of citronella essential oil, 10 drops of tea tree oil, 10 drops of lemongrass oil, and 5 drops of geranium oil. Mop your house with the water once a day. After 7 days, mop once a week to maintain control.

By utilizing one of the DIY natural flea remedies above you can help rid your home of a flea infestation without exposing your family to harsh chemicals. Once you have your flea problem taken care of, be sure to use topical flea medications or other natural remedies to keep the fleas out once and for all.










kate-Bio_PicKate Barrington is the loving owner of two cats (Bagel and Munchkin) and a noisy herd of guinea pigs. Having grown up with golden retrievers, Kate has a great deal of experience with dogs but labels herself a lover of all pets. Having received a Bachelor’s degree in English, Kate has combined her love for pets and her passion for writing to create her own freelance writing business, specializing in the pet niche.

~ Community Support


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know of a few people that have had good results with Diatomaceous earth. Have you personally tried any of the other home remedies listed, how well did they work.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I personally like essential oil of Citronella, a little in my palm, and a light rub over body, legs, chest, ears... I try to stay away from the nose, as the dogs do not care for the scent at first, it dissipates quickly.
And essential Cedarwood oil for the bed liners ( love the fragrance)


----------

